# Advice Please!!!



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello All, 

I stumbled into this section after a lot of searching, was on the 2ww thread, then unfortunately had a negative cycle after: 

ICSI

EC 21/10
ET 24/10
A&E admission 29/10
Emergency OP 30/10 (Twisted Ovary)

Starting spotting 03/11
OTD 07/11

now, i am getting concerned, when i did start bleeding before my OTD, there was no way near enough to class as a period    

SORRY!! 

can anyone help me? Am i expected to bleed more? its been nearly 3 weeks and all I'm getting is cramps, really want something to happen so i can move on with my next cycle. 

thanks in advance 

S xx


----------

